# help! shot a rainy tournament and 6D info/playback button stopped working



## cheeseheadsaint (Mar 31, 2014)

This morning it was raining a ton but I was using a plastic bag to cover my 6D as I shot a quidditch tourney. As time went on, my playback button stopped working, the info button stopped working but miraculously the autofocus was still working and i kept shooting and the photos came out great! right now I'm cranking up the heater and then I took out the battery but I read that one of the most important things is to fight the urge to turn on the camera and check if its ok. And it's quite a fight!

I have an important tournament this upcoming weekend. I am really worried but then again, I'm sure I can do without the playback button and infobutton.

What else can I do? Can I check it tomorrow morning?

It's interesting as I've shot with my XSi in such conditions before and it has always lived to tell more stories.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 31, 2014)

cheeseheadsaint said:


> This morning it was raining a ton but I was using a plastic bag to cover my 6D as I shot a quidditch tourney. As time went on, my playback button stopped working...



I suspect evil magic is afoot, and the smart money is that Team Slitherin had something to do with it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 31, 2014)

C.P.S.


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 31, 2014)

In addition to removing the battery and memory cards, covering the camera with dry, uncooked rice as a low-tech desiccant is often recommended (e.g. http://www.steves-digicams.com/knowledge-center/how-tos/troubleshooting-repair/how-to-save-a-digital-camera-from-water-damage.html). Haven't tried this myself yet, but it makes sense.

Frustrating. Good luck. I just picked up some inexpensive Opteka waterproof sleeves in case of unexpected wet conditions. Hopefully those will work better than your plastic bag.


----------



## dexstrose (Mar 31, 2014)

I would try the rice trick for a 1-3 days. Hopefully that works, if not, CPS.


----------



## zim (Mar 31, 2014)

Skirball said:


> cheeseheadsaint said:
> 
> 
> > This morning it was raining a ton but I was using a plastic bag to cover my 6D as I shot a quidditch tourney. As time went on, my playback button stopped working...
> ...



Not a problem a simple Impervius spell will sort things

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi cheeseheadsaint. 
The rice might work, but if you have some silica gel desiccant sachets about they would be better. Do you have an airing cupboard, nice warm place to keep it overnight, on top of a CRT monitor or tv whilst it is on? It might be better to just deal with CPS now as I understand that the damp may dry out and your camera work ok but it my still be corroding the board where it was wet and this in turn could cause further more expensive damage. Is the 6D a camera that you can remove the backup cell or is it buried in the camera service centre replacement only?
I second the OP TECH rain sleeves for when it is sorted out, I always have a pack (2) in my bag, I buy the size to cope with my biggest lens, that does mean you have to bunch it up if used on a shorter lens, I guess you could get 2 sizes and carry one of each! 
I hope this situation is not too costly for you! 

Cheers Graham.




cheeseheadsaint said:


> This morning it was raining a ton but I was using a plastic bag to cover my 6D as I shot a quidditch tourney. As time went on, my playback button stopped working, the info button stopped working but miraculously the autofocus was still working and i kept shooting and the photos came out great! right now I'm cranking up the heater and then I took out the battery but I read that one of the most important things is to fight the urge to turn on the camera and check if its ok. And it's quite a fight!
> 
> I have an important tournament this upcoming weekend. I am really worried but then again, I'm sure I can do without the playback button and infobutton.
> 
> ...


----------



## tron (Apr 1, 2014)

dexstrose said:


> I would try the rice trick for a 1-3 days. Hopefully that works, if not, CPS.


Since you already have put rice why don't you also put the camera with the rice to the oven? Set the temperature to something reasonable. Serve hot 

Ok seriously now the best is to call Canon service if you trust them...


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't have CPS membership but what's the worst that can happen? Since i was still using it even though the play button stopped working and the info button stopped working, the shutter still worked.

I still haven't touched the camera, leaving it out to air. I haven't tried turning it on. I'm super scared of corrosion!

If corrosion happens, would it only be limited to my info and playback button?


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 1, 2014)

If anyone is curious, this was the last photo I shot(wayy after the playback button and info button stopped working but autofocus worked so I just kept shooting. The mud made the tourney quite a sight!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2014)

No brooms? Where's the golden snitch?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi cheeseheadsaint. 
As everyone always likes to see a car / camera analogy, : think of the corrosion to a circuit board _*if it starts*_ as like the stone chip on the bonnet/hood of your car, if dealt with immediately it is just a dab of touchup paint, if left 6 months it is a rust blob where the paint was chipped, if left a year it might have spread to ten times the size. So it would be foolhardy to state that it will still only affect the two buttons a year down the road as it might cause a short to the alarm circuit and have the doors lock and unlock randomly with one headlamp on and one indicator circuit stuck on. Oops wrong forum! It might cause a short that fries any or all of the circuits! 
I think anyone can have repairs done at CPS, but they are not expedited, you join the queue, or maybe you have to find a different Canon service centre, not sure!

Cheers Graham.




cheeseheadsaint said:


> I don't have CPS membership but what's the worst that can happen? Since i was still using it even though the play button stopped working and the info button stopped working, the shutter still worked.
> 
> I still haven't touched the camera, leaving it out to air. I haven't tried turning it on. I'm super scared of corrosion!
> 
> If corrosion happens, would it only be limited to my info and playback button?


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I second the OP TECH rain sleeves for when it is sorted out, I always have a pack (2) in my bag, I buy the size to cope with my biggest lens, that does mean you have to bunch it up if used on a shorter lens, I guess you could get 2 sizes and carry one of each!



I would recommend Canon's own rain lens coats over the Op Tech ones (depending on what lenses you use, they have three sizes). They are very affordable, well made and much easier to use than the Op Tech ones. Plus they do not tear as easily, so you do not need to carry two or three etc. Just recently I was shooting in a thunder storm with torrential rain, lightning - the works, and while I got soaked, the camera etc survived in tact. Much better than my feet, which looked horrible after a whole day in wet shoes! 

Anyway, hope the OP gets it all sorted out.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 3, 2014)

Early this morning after days of being left in my room with the heater on, I turned it on. Tried the playback button. Didn't work. Tried the info button. Didn't work. Tried the autofocus button. Took photos but didn't half focus. I kept pressing the shutter button and then it started focusing. Eventually it showed the red indicator for focus again. Then I pressed the playback and info button and everything worked again!! I'm so shocked into bliss!!


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2014)

cheeseheadsaint said:


> Early this morning after days of being left in my room with the heater on, I turned it on. Tried the playback button. Didn't work. Tried the info button. Didn't work. Tried the autofocus button. Took photos but didn't half focus. I kept pressing the shutter button and then it started focusing. Eventually it showed the red indicator for focus again. Then I pressed the playback and info button and everything worked again!! I'm so shocked into bliss!!


I'm really happy to hear it works again, but what the hell is a "quidditch tourney"? I've never seen the Harry Potter movies, but it sounds like they fly around on brooms or something so how does that work with real people?


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 3, 2014)

Quidditch is a coed, full contact sport based off the Harry Potter books. We run with broomsticks between our legs as chasers try to shoot a quaffle(slightly deflated volley ball) through one of the 3 hoops, beaters throw bludgers(dodgeballs) at everyone to beat them(aka you dismount your broom and touch your hoops if you get hit), keepers try to guard the hoops, and seekers try to catch the golden snitch(a runner dressed in yellow with a tennis ball in a sock attached to the back of his pants)..
Chaser trying to shoot through a hoop:





Beater beating a seeker trying to catch the snitch






This weekend I will be traveling to the International Quidditch World Cup VII to shoot so thank goodness my camera didn't die or I would've been very much screwed indeed!!


----------



## captainkanji (Apr 3, 2014)

We also have a Quidditch team at SIU.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 4, 2014)

That looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------

